# 2nd Annual Msgt. Gonzales Tournament & Auction 7/19/2008



## DA REEL DADDY

​​ http://images.google.com/imgres?img...m=10&hl=en&rls=GGIT,GGIT:2007-02,GGIT:en&sa=N​​​







​*​2nd ANNUAL MSgt. GONZALES (RET.) ​MEMORIAL IN SHORE FISHING TOURNAMENT & AUCTION​SATURDAY JULY 19th, 2008​SUPPORTING WOUNDED TROOPS AND THEIR FAMILES​&​THE INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND​*_​_​​​*​SIGN UP/ANGLERS MEETING-FRIDAY JULY 18th, 2008 ​5:00 p.m-11: 00 p.m. @​IRON CACTUS BAR-B-Q RESTAURANT ​19563 F.M. 457 SARGENT, TX. ​​TOURNAMENT BEGINS​SATURDAY JULY 19th, 2008 12:00 a.m.-5:00 p.m.​WEIGH IN 3:00 p.m.-5:00 p.m. @ ​THE IRON CACTUS BAR-B-Q RESTAURANT ​19563 FM 457 SARGENT, TX.​AWARDS, RAFFLE, & AUCTION STARTING AFTER WEIGH IN.​*​*ADULT DIVISION $35: REDFISH-SPECKLED TROUT-FLOUNDER​PRIZE CATEGORY: 1ST PLACE: PLAQUE & $100​2ND PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE​3RD PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE​LADY ANGLERS: SPECIAL FIRST PLACE PLAQUES: (SPECK/RED/FLOUNDER)​
YOUTH DIVISION (16 AND UNDER) $25: REDFISH-SPECKLED TROUT-FLOUNDER ​PRIZE CATEGORY: 1ST PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE ​2ND PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE ​3RDPLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE ​**SPECIAL PLAQUE FOR LARGEST CROAKER & LARGEST HARD HEAD.​SIDE POTS-OPTIONAL, $10 CASH ONLY, 100% PAY BACK! ​CATEGORIES: HEAVIEST- SPECKLED TROUT/FLOUNDER/REDFISH​STRINGER (3 FISH-SPECK/RED/FLOUNDER)​REDFISH WITH MOST SPOTS ​TRASH CAN (HARDHEAD)​​100% OF THE NET PROCEEDS FROM ENTRY FEES, AUCTION, AND RAFFLE ​WILL HELP OUR WOUNDED TROOPS BY BEING DONATED TO: ​THE INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND​​*​*WWW.FALLENHEROESFUND.ORG** (800) 340-HERO
*​*
BAR-B-Q AND SOFT DRINKS CAN BE PURCHASED FROM THE IRON CACTUS. ​ANGLERS WISHING TO ENTER EARLY CAN MAIL BY JULY 14TH, 2008​TO: HECTOR GONZALES​2035 SHADOW LANE, RICHMOND, TX. 77469​MAKE CHECKS PAYABLE TO:​THE INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND​ANYONE WISHING TO SPONSOR OR DONATE TO THE AUCTION/RAFFLE CONTACT-HECTOR @ 713-594- 5181 OR EMAIL: [email protected]​

TOURNAMENT RULES:*_ 1. All Texas Parks and Wildlife laws apply. 2. No Redfish over 28" 3. Participants must remove their fish after weigh in. 4. Participants must enter prior to fishing. 5. Fish cannot be entered more than ounce. 6. Fish must be caught in public waters. 7. Fish must be caught with a hook and line. 8. Weigh master decisions are final. 9. THE INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND, tournament coordinators, agents, or volunteers are not responsible for accidents. Captains and Anglers are responsible for their own vessels and equipment 10. No mutilated or frozen fish. 11. An angler can challenge but must notify the tournament coordinator in writing within 15 minutes after the last fished weighed and must put a $50 challenge fee. If the challenge is won the money will be refunded. In case of a tie, the first fished weighed takes the place. 13. Guides may participant but cannot weigh in fish. A participant may hire a guide but must catch the fish weighed in.

_*

*


----------



## On A Mission

*Logo for 2nd Annual Tournament*

A special thanks to Rick Rodriguez (Artist) for the Logo for the event. He has done a outstanding job and for donating his talent!

We will be offering shirts in steel grey and white for a $20.00 donation if interested.

All donations (100%) will go to the Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund to support our troops.


----------



## Too Tall

Dan thats a sweet logo. Put me down for a shirt. Good talking to you on the phone today.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Tournament volunteers, working with Hunts for Heroes, are going to host at least 16 wounded heroes from Brook Army Medical Center to come down to Sargent for a weekend of Rest and Relaxation and Fish as special guest in our tournament. They will be staying and fishing with Sargent residents who have opened their homes and provided boats and tackle to take these heroes fishing.

Also 6 combat engineer veterans who fought and served together in Iraq will be making a unit reunion at our tournament. These veterans have been in phone contact but have not been all together since they came back and reassigned. I spoke to Sgt. Adams who told he and his old squad are all fired up about our event and are ready to have a great time.

As of right now every adult entry will be getting a sport towel donated by Enterprise leasing, an outstanding popping cork donated by MIDCOAST PRODUCTS, plastics from either Bass Assassins or Rip tide lures. We are working on a few more products and are hoping they come through.

I appreciate these angling companies donating and supporting our American Heroes!!!!

I hope anglers can come out and support of brave men and women. If you don't want to fish you don't have to. Just come out, hang out at our auction, and say hello and thank one of our wounded heroes or veterans for doing a great job!

I and any other person who has attended or assisted in our events can honestly say that these brave men and women truly appreciate the time we as Americans can take to tell them THANKS and let them know we are on their TEAM.

These young men are so easy going, well mannered and appreciative of what we do, that if you take the time, they will love to talk with you. I truly feel the time you take to speak a kind and supporting word truly ensure there pride. I promise after speaking with them you will be glad that you did. When you tell them thanks you will see it in their eyes and feel it in their hand shake. I hope to see you there!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*2nd ANNUAL MSGT. J. GONZALES (RET.) ​MEMORIAL IN SHORE FISHING TOURNAMENT & AUCTION​SATURDAY JULY 19, 2008​SUPPORTING WOUNDED VETERANS AND THEIR FAMILES​&​THE INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND​Hunt for Heroes​@​THE IRON CACTUS BAR-B-Q RESTAURANT ​5:00 p.m. 19563 FM 457 SARGENT, TX.​AUCTION & RAFFLE STARTING AFTER WEIGH IN.​

Auction & Raffle:

*Woodee, Castaway, American Rodsmiths, Kistler Rods & Real Rods

Guy Harvey- Print "Oasis in the Blue" Framing by the Gonzales Family & 2 other gist certificates for prints

Brett Smith-2 Prints "Double Take" & "Shell Island" Framing by the Gonzales Family
Sam Caldwell- 3 prints "Traditional Continued", "Yellow Mouth in Mud" & "Big Red in Mud" Framing by the Gonzales Family

1 Night @ Quiet Oaks Bed and Breakfast (for 2) 1 Guided Kayak Trip (for 2)-Donated by Mary Jean and Gulf Coast Kayak Adventures

Robert Curbello-Metal art (3) fish Texas Slam

Capt. John Angler Products: 10 G.P.S. Hot Spot Down Loads

Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine: 3 certificates good for a 1 year free subscription, Custom Duffel bag, Hat, & T-Shirt

La Quinta Inn-2 Nights stay in any La Quinta Inn-U.S. only

Capt. Mike Lowe- Off Shore guided fishing trip (must be taken during the week).

Capt. Hank-guided bay fishing trip with Capt. Hank

Palm Court Inn-1 night

Texas Lakes & Bay Magazine-3 subscriptions good for (1) 3 year- (1) 2 year- (1) 1 year

Duffelbags.com- (3) 24 quart Duffel Bag coolers

Silverstar jewelry- Pendants (To be announced)

Jim "Tortuga" Doyle-11 Custom Hand Writing Pens made from Fine Wood & some made with .270 Caliber polished brass and Antlers as well as a $500 donation straight to the Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund!!!

Clems Rods and Reel Repair-2 free reel cleanings

Ego Nets- (1) Landing Net & (1) Wading Net

Hooters Restaurants- (2) 100 wing parties & (2) $25 dinner cards-not good for purchase of alcohol

Pine Crest Golf Course-1 Foursome and 2 dozen Precept Golf Balls

Lure Packages and sets from:Norton Lures, DOA Lures, Spivey Enterprises, & Livingston Lures

Johnson Saltwater Trolling Motor-Donated by Johnson Outdoors

Plano Tackle Boxes-donated by Plano

Aluminum Rods Racks for receiver-Donated by Rod racks.

James Avery Pendant-donated by James Avery.

Outdoor Print by Herb Booth-Donated by Scott and Paige Dunlap

Smoker-Donated by Scott and Paige Dunlap

10 tire and rotation and balancing

And more to come&#8230;.


----------



## Tucsonred

Wow!!This sounds great!! I don't fish but would love to attend..I'll see if I can get somebody to work for me that saturday..will bring the daughter in law and kids, they are living with me while my son is in Iraq!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Hope to see you there. AND tell your son THANK YOU for doing a great job!!!


----------



## Tortuga

Here you come, Hector.. Gonna send description list for the pens if that might be of help to auctioneer (if ya decide to auction them..lol)..

Wish I could attend...GREAT PROJECT for a GREAT CAUSE !!!! 

You guys bid HIGH and OFTEN !!!!:tongue:


----------



## Javadrinker

Please put me down for a t-shirt, and pm me for payment details! Good show you guys!


----------



## texacajun

Hector-

Please put me down for a t-shirt. Pm me also for payment.

Mike


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Tortuga, WOW!!!!!!! Those are great looking pens!!! Man I think Da Reel Daddy (i.e. me) going to be biding on that too!!! As far as the T-shirts everyone who wants one email "On a Misson" he is on the one who put all that togther and he is in charge of it.


----------



## CajunBob

Hector Cajunbob and Mrs. Cajunbob will be there with the boat. Just let me know what time to be there.


----------



## On A Mission

*Entry Forms and T-shirts*

Anyone wishing to enter in the MSgt Gonzales 2nd Annual In-Shore Fishing Tournament please send me "On A Mission" a PM with your email address and I will forward you a PDF with the rules and entry form that can be mailed in.

Anyone wanting Tee-Shirts can email Sonja [email protected] (Sales Director)

Sizes available from Med to 3XL 
Colors available are Gray or White
Price on the Tee-Shirts are a $20.00 donation regardless of size or color

Please let her know size, color and quantity

Also let her know that your are from 2Coolfishing!

She will take care of your order and be able to give details on payment

Thanks for everyones support!

Dan


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*Auction Updates*

I received this email the other day. I would like to share it with yall:

"I would like to donate a custom made duck call to your event. My dad was a 24 year Marine vet who fought at Chosen ( Korea ) and did two tours in Nam . 
Please provide your mailing address so I can send it two you.

Thanks for doing what you all are doing, and thanks for giving us a way to say thanks to the real heros



Richard E....t"

I don't know this gentleman, WHAT A GREAT GUY!

We also have a propane burner and fish fryer, or what ever else you want to fry donated by COASTAL BUTANE.

I met another great American Artist at the fishing show, Bryan "Big Pop" Meyer. I told him what we were doing and he was very eger to to help. He donated an original oil print of a surf fisherman dragging a Bull Red on the beach. A beautiful and classy painting. He also donated a print we sold at the Hunts for Heroes Event in March. He also gave us two custom made and painted lures. I have to tell these look so fine I would be afraid to throw them because I would not want to loose them. But they will be up as well.

For all you anglers who like to surf and pier fish, and we all enjoy that, The San Luis Pass Fishing Pier" has donated 5 yearly passes. So come by and grabbed one of those for you and some for the kids at auction or raffle.

"On a Mission-DAN K." got with the Maui Jim sunglass co. and got sunglasses donated for the auction as well as he has been in contact with the Houston Astros and rounded up some tickets that will go at our event.


----------



## Javadrinker

I am registering for the tournment even though I won't be able to fish it, I will drive up Saturday and be there for the weigh in, be nice to meet some other 2coolers there.

Jud


----------



## JDLoftis

I went last year and it was a great tournament and lots of fun. You will definately see me there this year. What a great way to support our troops!


----------



## CajunBob

Hector we have decided to donate an offshore fishing trip with Cajunbob for two people as a prize for best stringer of fish. send a PM or call me. (979) 415-4739
:an5:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I just spoke with Cajun Bob, founder and President of takeasoldierfishing.com. He and his wife are outstanding Americans and are already supporting our fighting men and women with their outstanding organization. He wanted to up the annie and has donated an Offshore trip for 2 for the angler who wins the Heaviest Stringer in our Tournament. Remember it has to be 3 fish consisting of a Redfish, Speckled Trout, and Flounder. What a GREAT DEAL!! Good luck folks!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Here some information from Mary Jean Adams Inkeeper at Quiet Oaks Bed and Breakfast. Mrs. Adams has donated a  1 Night stay and Breakfast (for 2) 1 Guided Kayak Trip (for 2). 

This seems like this would be the perfect get-a-way for you and that siginficant other. Thanks again for Mary Jean Adams for her SUPPORT! 
You may unsubscribe if you no longer wish to receive our emails.
 

Qui







et Oaks Bed Welcome to Quiet Oaks Bed and Breakfast Newsletter! June 2008 
Bre akfast g(Be sure to scroll down to our Feature of the Month: Haak Winery
Be June Newsletterb  

Why travel far when this is so near? 








Burn little gas... to this destination... 

Get away for a peaceful, romantic and fun filled Get-A-Way!
Only 45 min SE of Houston!

Leave here feeling relaxed and rejuvinated with a tale or two to tell.. 

Read what our guests had to say... 

" Thank you so much for the delightful hospitality
at your B&B and for the wonderful kayaking trip the next morning."

" Your B&B is beautiful, well appointed and quite charming! "
"You helped make our 6th wedding anniversary truly one to remember!"

" It was so nice to feel recharged and not feeling like we needed another day to recover from our trip!"


​ Things to do at Quiet Oaks:

* R&R at our 70yr old home on 50 acres *Walking path 

* Gourmet Breakfast
* Local Fine Dining
* Gorgeous Sunsets
* Photography * Personal Retreat
* Family Gatherings 

* Kayaking /Fishing / Golfing 
* Bar-b-queing
* Wine & Cheese Picnic ( either at Quiet Oaks or on the beach )
* Massage
* Biking / Motorcycle Riding / Running
* Beach
* Winery
* Sea Center Texas * Brazoria Wildlife Refuge
* Varner Hogg Plantation Historical Site 


You may feel like just relaxing or taking part in some of the local activities..it's all here for your enjoyment! 



Call 979-922-1580 to make your reservation.

I look forward to having you as my guest at Quiet Oaks!

Mary Jean Adams
Inkeeper 

www.quietoaksbedandbreakfast.com

  









 Roseate Spoonbill

This beautiful bird is " rare" and we have the priviledge of seeing
them here in their natural habitat.

For bookings call 979-922-1580 or visit our website @ www.gulfcoastkayakadventures.com




    Sunrise @ Quiet Oaks B&B​







 Planning a vacation is not easy when you haven't been to a place before. If you need assistance with deciding what to do ,while visiting Quiet Oaks B&B, I'd be more than happy to assist you!

Please call: 979-922-1580 


Mary Jean adams
Innkeeper 
www.quietoaksbedandbreakfast.com
[email protected]

   Our Feature for the month of June: Haak Winery








A local winery in neighboring Galveston County... celebrating their 2008 Harvest Festival. 
Sat July 12 9am-6pm

Plan to go out and pick grapes
and then celebrate afterwards. Live music fitting for an Old World Harvest!

For information go to the Quiet Oaks link page.
 
   Come spend the Fourth of July

 At Quiet Oaks B&B!

All guests receive 1 package of fireworks to set off!

​


----------



## RC's Mom

Tortuga said:


> Here you come, Hector.. Gonna send description list for the pens if that might be of help to auctioneer (if ya decide to auction them..lol)..
> 
> Wish I could attend...GREAT PROJECT for a GREAT CAUSE !!!!
> 
> You guys bid HIGH and OFTEN !!!!:tongue:


I'll be bidding on these as well. Hector get back!!!! Too bad this tournament is AFTER the takeasoldierfishing.com auction or I would be able to donate MY WINNINGS to our benefit  You are doing a stand-up job, Hector. Way to go!


----------



## Crab Trap

OK Folks! It's this weekend! Yall come out and help support this Benifit.


----------



## tiderunner

Looks like a good time to fish and help the soldiers. Some ladies jewelry has made the auction list. A pair of 14k gold redfish earrings, a 14k gold redfish pendant with chain, a pair of sterling silver trout earrings with saphire eyes, and a sterling silver trout/red pendant with "no guts, no glory" engraved on the back. If you have the time, come on out.


----------



## On A Mission

*Last Day...*

Just a reminder that there is an Bluewater Offshore Trip donated by Captain Michael Lowe that is ending today.

Here is the link to TTMB with all the details

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=170148

Hopefully we will get a few more bids this is way to CHEAP!

Remember that all the monies raised is going to benefit our Wounded Warriors and sent directly to The Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund to support the Centre for the Intrepid @ Brooke Army Medical Facility in San Antonio. This Facility is a state-of-the-art rehabilitation facility that is available at no cost to "OUR" Wounded Heroes.

Also to come down to the Iron Cactus in Sargent on Saturday afternoon and meet some of these heroes. I am sure you will be IMPRESSED as to the quality and integrity of these young men that are representing you and US abroad in our struggles.

If you don't support the war at least remember to support the troops.

Dan


----------



## baylvr

Wow this is really shaping up to be a great event! See ya'll there!!


----------



## TheGoose

Plan on coming...


----------

